# A little info about our good friend Vesuro...



## Pikachuninetails (Nov 28, 2008)

I may very well get banned for this post..but i feel you need to know a few facts about Vesuro.... the following is 100% true and don't let him tell you otherwise....

Vesuro here(aka:The legend, arcrine,ect..)

Played my emotions like a puppet on the string making me think he cared about me while my website gained populatrity...he orginally told me free of charge..then he managed to convince me to give him the domain taking advanatage of the fact that at the time i had little or no knowledage of webhosting...then started asking for money...no problem..but then when i could not pay him and fully explained the sitch to him he acted understanding then without warning IP banned me from my own website!(www.feral-empire.com) and took over it..then proceeded to try and take a RP from a close friend of mine just after he attempted to turn her aginst me(which failed miserbaly at that btw) when she said no he IP banned her from my domain and reported her under false pretense of hosting pedophila on her website whcih got her kicked off the net and put under a three month investigation....but not before she successfully removed all content of her RP from the forums. Little did he know of course that i had almost everyone on FE on my contacts list on MSN..so i had to do which was the hardest thing i ever had to do...sink my own website to keep it out of his mangy hands. which i successfully did. This man is a con artist and will do anything to make a profit off of the misfortion and lack of knowledage of others...do not belave a word he says becuase it is most likely bulshit. he has no real power whcih i have called him on a number of his so called"connections" oh and did i meation the sick bastard is in a realtionship with a 15 year old boy which commonly goes by the name Nuki.....

so now you know who this man really is...a sick con artist who has sex with 15 year old children!

You have just learned a painful lesson about me Vesuro...when you fuck me over and try to harm others i care about...i fuck you over ten fold!


----------



## Nikolai (Nov 28, 2008)

Dramatic.

Live and let live. Grudges and Vengeance gets no one anywhere. It's better to forgive, than to retaliate. You'll find your life to be more peaceful when you do.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

*grabs popcorn and soda*

Oh, MAN is this gonna be good.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

I can't really support your claims. Little information, evidence, and actual citations of the events cause major backfires and holes in your complaint.

If this is the situation, I would pity you. Though, there is not much to be said unless you allegations have a decent amount of support of evidence.
Seems like we need another tutorial on how "To make your points effective and supportive."


----------



## Takun (Nov 28, 2008)

Who?  I care why?

*puts on Silent Hill OST and noms popcorn*


----------



## Magnus (Nov 28, 2008)

Internet Hate Machine in action D:


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 28, 2008)

Somebody please tl;dr.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 28, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Somebody please tl;dr.


bascially a BAWWWWW fest on the fact that some dude hacked this dudes website and ip banned him, then had sex with a 15 year old boy


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, this thread isn't very good.
Made that tutorial I mentioned: Link
Best thing to do is to just get over it and learn from your mistakes.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmm yes, i concur with your shitty rant which i havn't even have a chance to read.

And frankly i don't want to, good day to you fine sir.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 28, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Somebody please tl;dr.



A guy who buys lots of art on FA conned the OP into doing some things that the OP was pretty stupid to do in the first place. Also, the guy is a pedo, but that was pretty obvious from the art he was buying.


----------



## Emil (Nov 28, 2008)

OP is harassment, sorry but reported



Hanazawa said:


> Also, the guy is a pedo, but that was pretty obvious from the art he was buying.



I loled


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2008)

Show me on the doll where he touched you.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Show me on the doll where he touched you.



Bad memories of the Super Adventure Club episode of South Park are resurfacing...


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/535670/

Also, my bf is 18 - http://www.furaffinity.net/user/arthien - Nice try though.

But I did steal his domain, lol.

Oh and tl;dr:


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

Its pretty low to smear someone on a public forum no less, but I'm not complaining, as these threads are often too entertaining to not watch.

Also, some advice on typing out long rants: its good to separate with paragraphs, and even a tl;dr section at the bottom will allow those people with modern day levels of attention spans to understand.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/535670/
> 
> Also, my bf is 18.
> 
> But I did steal his website, lol.


Hey, capitalism rocks, doesn't it? To the victor go the spoils.


----------



## Takun (Nov 28, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/535670/
> 
> Also, my bf is 18 - http://www.furaffinity.net/user/arthien - Nice try though.
> 
> ...



*moar popcorn*

Do tell more. Inquiring minds, etc etc.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> *moar popcorn*
> 
> Do tell more. Inquiring minds, etc etc.



*om nom nom*

Hey, want some Jujyfruits or Junior Mints?


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 28, 2008)

Read my journal for the full juice.

Basically he got into debt to me for hosting costs (I asked him to pay 25% of the $60/mo) and then agreed to transfer the domain, and a good amount of lindens to me.

Roll on capitalism.

Like I told him at the time, I'd rather be a bastard than a mug.


----------



## Emil (Nov 28, 2008)

> Also, my bf is 18 - http://www.furaffinity.net/user/arthien - Nice try though.



Birth Certificate or Photo ID?


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> *om nom nom*
> 
> Hey, want some Jujyfruits or Junior Mints?


Junior Mints all the way baby.  Especially if they've been inside of somebodys body while they were in surgery.


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 28, 2008)

Emil said:


> Birth Certificate or Photo ID?



Photo link in my journal. I'm not sharing his personal info with people so you'll just have to take my word for it.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 28, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> Basically he got into debt to me for hosting costs (I asked him to pay 25% of the $60/mo)



I hope you're using a shit ton of bandwidth because there are literally hundreds of site hosts that will give you a better deal than that


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 28, 2008)

lol OK, find me 2U of rackspace on a 42:1 10Mb connection for less.

Also can this retard please explain why if his friend wasn't hosting pedophilia, she'd've got kicked for anything?

She had shota and loli on an ISP-hosted homepage in Australia, and had the nerve to try to report me to my host for cub porn.

My host, unlike hers, is one of my friends IRL. lol.


----------



## Emil (Nov 28, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> Photo link in my journal.



Id card him if he were buying cigarettes =\ But I dont really care, so whatever xP


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Junior Mints all the way baby.  Especially if they've been inside of somebodys body while they were in surgery.



I can spot a Seinfeld pun from a mile away, finally another person who watches this show like me.^_^ But anyways I'm enjoying this thread a lot, it's got lots of potential for entertainment. *kicks back* I think I'll stay for awhile and see how this turns out.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

I smell the delicious scent of tears and drama.

Pass the fucking popcorn.


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 28, 2008)

Meh, the sad bit is, the last time I had any interaction with this artard was like, nearly a year ago.

And he's still butthurt.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I smell the delicious scent of tears and drama.
> 
> Pass the fucking popcorn.



*hands Magikian some popcorn* We have junior mints to if you want some. this is gonna be a good one I can feel it.


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 28, 2008)

To be honest I doubt it. :/

OP chickens out of any real disagreements, as evidenced by my journal post and him blocking me.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> Meh, the sad bit is, the last time I had any interaction with this artard was like, nearly a year ago.
> 
> And he's still butthurt.



You're shitting me... Man, there's holding a grudge... then there's this.


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 28, 2008)

Well he registered this domain after giving me his other one...

The date there is like, March, so it's at least 8 months.

Edit: I neglected to mention that I offered the domain back to him as long as he reimburses me for the 4 year renewal, 3 times.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> *om nom nom*
> 
> Hey, want some Jujyfruits or Junior Mints?



Ooh! Jorgy Forts! I mean Jurgy Frorts! GEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOORGYYYYYYYY FEEEEEEEOOOOOORGYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!

George Foreman?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Ooh! Jorgy Forts! I mean Jurgy Frorts! GEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOORGYYYYYYYY FEEEEEEEOOOOOORGYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!
> 
> George Foreman?



Makes you wonder who the crackhead was that came up with names like Jujyfruits and Jujubes, doesn't it? They're good stuff though.  Mike n' Ikes and Hot Tamales are great as well.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 28, 2008)

That was supposed to be a blatant Coach Z reference, but yeah, it does make you wonder why people would choose such ridiculous names for candy.

Mike & Ike and Hot Tamales FTW!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

I heard something about having sex with fifteen year old boys so I came as fast as I could.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I heard something about having sex with fifteen year old boys so I came as fast as I could.


wha.. O.O


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Mike & Ike and Hot Tamales FTW!



Now & laters are better.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Now & laters are better.



Green Apple and Watermelon, mmmm.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Green Apple and Watermelon, mmmm.



My favorites.^_^


----------



## Tansei Kitsune (Nov 28, 2008)

I gotta see this. *plants himself down next to the group of people watching* Pass the popcorn!


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> That was supposed to be a blatant Coach Z reference



I got it.



David M. Awesome said:


> I heard something about having sex with fifteen year old boys so I came as fast as I could.



Oh you.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 28, 2008)

Watermelon Jolly Ranchers are the best. This thread is now about that. Discuss.


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 28, 2008)

This thread was more interesting when it was Doug bawwwwing about me.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Watermelon Jolly Ranchers are the best. This thread is now about that. Discuss.



This thread is now about how I am an Australian, and thus don't know what the fuck Jolly Ranchers are.



Vesuro said:


> This thread was more interesting when it was Doug bawwwwing about me.



Then the Holegans got to it.


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> This thread is now about how I am an Australian, and thus don't know what the fuck Jolly Ranchers are.
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Holegans got to it.



Nor do I. Damn me for being European.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Then the Holegans got to it.



8)


----------



## Cleo (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Then the Holegans got to it.



We're mean like that.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> Nor do I. Damn me for being European.



Or should it be damn them for being Americans?


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah let's go with that...







Oh shit I just ruined his lie...

F.A.O. Doug - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NgfpJWUYgbg


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

To not know what Jolly Ranchers are is to be deprived of awesome pseudo-fruit-flavored hard candy goodness.  I pity you, Australian and European sirs.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 28, 2008)

wait.. wut 15yr old mansex?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Magnus said:


> wait.. wut 15yr old mansex?



**boysex


----------



## Emil (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> **boysex



Athenian boylovers! D=


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm enjoying myself here.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> **boysex



but wasn't he doing it with an older guy?  

and mansex sounds more like big dick in butt ._.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

I step out of the thread for some fresh air and it turns to sex.

Fuckin' furfags.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I step out of the thread for some fresh air and it turns to sex.
> 
> Fuckin' furfags.



That's the internet, nothing unique to furries.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I step out of the thread for some fresh air and it turns to sex.
> 
> Fuckin' furfags.



yep.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I step out of the thread for some fresh air and it turns to sex.
> 
> Fuckin' furfags.



Sad Tycho is sad.

I rather liked talking about candy.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> That's the internet, nothing unique to furries.



Oh I knew that already.



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Sad Tycho is sad.
> 
> I rather liked talking about candy.



Same, even though I had no idea what candy you guys were talking about.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Same, even though I had no idea what candy you guys were talking about.



If you've never heard of the candy we're talking about then that means you've never tasted it and I feel sorry for you.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> If you've never heard of the candy we're talking about then that means you've never tasted it and I feel sorry for you.



You've made me feel sad and jealous now. I hope you're happy.

Send me candy. I'll yiff for candy.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> You've made me feel sad and jealous now. I hope you're happy.
> 
> Send me candy.



I would if I had the money for over sea shipping. sorry for making you feel sad and jealous.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> If you've never heard of the candy we're talking about then that means you've never tasted it and I feel sorry for you.



Hey, at least I'm not in America...

low blow, I know.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Hey, at least I'm not in America...
> 
> low blow, I know.



Damn you got me, I'd sacrifice the candy for a less greedy place to live.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Hey, at least I'm not in America...
> 
> low blow, I know.



Actually, low blows don't even really affect Americans anymore, the numerous folds and ripples of fat blanketing our midsections absorbs all the force on impact.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Actually, low blows don't even really affect Americans anymore, the numerous folds and ripples of fat blanketing our midsections absorbs all the force on impact.



If only I was a fat American, now my tummy hurts.T_T


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Damn you got me, I'd sacrifice the candy for a less greedy place to live.



Come down to Australia, we are slowly turning Communist.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Come down to Australia, we are slowly turning Communist.



Sure sounds like fun, getting there should be a fun adventure.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Sure sounds like fun, getting there should be a fun adventure.



Steal a car and drive there


----------



## brrrr (Nov 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Actually, low blows don't even really affect Americans anymore, the numerous folds and ripples of fat


switch fat with ego and i'll agree wholeheartedly


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Steal a car and drive there



har har har.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Sure sounds like fun, getting there should be a fun adventure.



Take a boat, so many immigrants people do.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 28, 2008)

I stopped at "emotions."

BBBAAAWWWW DRAMA


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Take a boat, so many immigrants people do.



I'm not that desperate to venture the rough seas all the way there. the Ocean scares me.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I'm not that desperate to venture the rough seas all the way there. the Ocean scares me.



Haha, then you are stuck in the 'Land of the free', unless you like Canada.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Haha, then you are stuck in the 'Land of the free', unless you like Canada.



It's better then here, I just have to worry about the cold up there.


----------



## theLight (Nov 28, 2008)

pheonix said:


> It's better then here, I just have to worry about the cold up there.



Jackets, they're a god-given miracle.


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 28, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Come down to Australia, we are slowly turning Communist.



Hey, at least you're doing it slowly. :/


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> Hey, at least you're doing it slowly. :/


But it's so much more fun when it's hard and fast and unexpected.


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> But it's so much more fun when it's hard and fast and unexpected.



With Gordon Brown, socialist bullshit is hardly unexpected. ;/


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> But it's so much more fun when it's hard and fast and unexpected.


Yes, much more butthurt is made.
In government, they'll kill you which makes the butthurt a death-note.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 29, 2008)

eh?


----------



## Anbessa (Nov 29, 2008)

better turning slowly communist than democratically elected monarchy like in germany.

also, pass me some popcorn.

as a side note, if you want icky candy, "Nimm2" (take2) is so sweet (and, via the use of quite a lot of actual orange juice, sour) it makes your teeth hurt. and they market it as vitamine-filled candy to today's youth... which has karies before they lose their milk teeth already. 




so, Juijyfruits wasn't a typo? interesting.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, to commemorate said communism change, I'm thinkin' of designing a new flag.

The Australian flag, but red, replace the Union Jack with the hammer and sickle, and keep the Southern Cross (The random stars on the Aus flag.)


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I heard something about having sex with fifteen year old boys so *I came* as fast as I could.


Lol. That is all.


Vesuro said:


> tl;dr:





Hanazawa said:


> A guy who buys lots of art on FA conned the OP into doing some things that the OP was pretty stupid to do in the first place. Also, the guy is a pedo, but that was pretty obvious from the art he was buying.





mrredfox said:


> bascially a BAWWWWW fest on the fact that some dude hacked this dudes website and ip banned him, then had sex with a 15 year old boy


Cheers, y'all.  And yes, I'm mixing deep south talk with British speak. I've lived in both, which leads to this..


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 29, 2008)

BY GOD
It's as if we care!


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 29, 2008)

I lost. Damn. Yay for drama though!


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

ohmai, I go to socialize once in a while, and it has to happen one one of the more interesting days... Damn.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> ohmai, I go to socialize once in a while, and it has to happen one one of the more interesting days... Damn.


 I NOE AE?! It appears that drama happens when I'm at my dad's house with no internet. Damn.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> I NOE AE?! It appears that drama happens when I'm at my dad's house with no internet. Damn.



And when I'm at one of the few parties I go to. And I had to catch a cold because of it, of course...


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 29, 2008)

This thread is giving me such a raging boner.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

You, too?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, mommy.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

I told you to call me daddy

you're doing it all wrong


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 30, 2008)

So looks like you really turned the community against me amirite?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> So looks like you really turned the community against me amirite?



Grr we hate you get out


----------



## Nylak (Nov 30, 2008)

*breaks out the pitchforks and torches*  D<


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 30, 2008)

pheonix said:


> It's better then here, I just have to worry about the cold up there.



Its not that cold here!  Man up Pheonix, then we'll get drunk and go tip some cows.
 :razz:

Wait....?!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Grr we hate you get out





Nylak said:


> *breaks out the pitchforks and torches*  D<


Oh noes, angry mob. *Takes out cotton candy*


----------



## Nylak (Nov 30, 2008)

COTTON CANDAAAAAY?!

*sidles up to Silibus*  >.>


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 30, 2008)

*offers cub pron as peace gift*?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> *offers cub pron as peace gift*?



:|

(Meet me later at this address.)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> COTTON CANDAAAAAY?!
> 
> *sidles up to Silibus*  >.>


*Offers some* ^_^


Vesuro said:


> *offers cub pron as peace gift*?


*Shifty eyes* uhhh...


----------



## Nylak (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> *Offers some* ^_^


 
*pacified.  noms happily*


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> *breaks out the pitchforks and torches* D<


 Yay! *Lifts spoon and looks at it* Oh... wait... Never mind... T__T


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 30, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> So looks like you really turned the community against me amirite?


Yup. Some fur posting about you made us hate you.
I feel so full of hate towards you. I am angry. 
Does this depress you? If I was hated by furs I'd just kill myself to end it all. I really value random people over the internet's opinion.


----------



## Pikachuninetails (Dec 21, 2008)

heh...my goal wasn't to turn the entire forum aginst you Mathew...it was to inform them about the real you..but as i can see none are taking it seriously...ah well....i suppose it was ineveitable anywho..you seemed have conned your way into many things by use of crafty wording and such...and for the record...you DID NOT offer me my domain back..you offered to put a redirect on it and then later asked me for $300 up for the transfer to my ownership knowing damn well i could not afford it so in essance was slapping me in the face with my own domain...you're so full of so many different versions of this i grow tired of even reading it...and with each new one you come up with the more it seems to venture farther from the truth and more towards slandering me....oh and for the 25th time...I AM A WOMAN! your not the only one able to make allaises and such Mathew...If that's one thing i am guilty of is making you think i was indeed male... Men are indeed a gullable gender...XD oh and the reason am calling you by your real name..you have so many nicknames out there that you go by i've lost track on your current one you go by... My real name is Krystal Elizabeth Burns...the name you know of as"Douglas Otis" was my no account father who i have no clue where he went when i was younger and don't care to find out. Oh and please tell them you did not at one point have sexual realtions with a 15 year old...please do..i spoke to "Nuki" on several occasions one of which was just after i got rude with him after trying to be nice to him after 15 mins of BS he was giving me and pissing me off and you IP banned me from my own website. granted that was over a year or so ago..but the point still stands....what you did to me mathew as far as i am concerned is in the past but what you did to my close friend is unforgivable and is the sole reason i loath your very exsitence...if you have changed since the time we met very well i wish you the best of luck with your current BF..but i can not forgive you for what you have done to my freinds online....anywho no sence in beating a dead dog as the phrase goes...now that i am spoken my peace i am done discussing this..i am currently working on learning html coding and am palnning on moving my site to a better server soon anyways...you can keep the .com for all i care mathew i don't need it anymore. .net better suits what i have planed for FE anyways=^.^=


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

...jeeze furs cant follow the art of Not giving a damn...we all fail miserably even the one who thought posting something like this in the Off topic area where most dont give a damn and does things for the lulz. you and your so called title fail hard


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 21, 2008)

This is intense.

*scoots to edge of seat, and vigorously munches popcorn, watching intently*


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 21, 2008)

Pikachuninetails said:


> heh...my goal wasn't to turn the entire forum aginst you Mathew...it was to inform them about the real you..but as i can see none are taking it seriously...ah well....i suppose it was ineveitable anywho..you seemed have conned your way into many things by use of crafty wording and such...and for the record...you DID NOT offer me my domain back..you offered to put a redirect on it and then later asked me for $300 up for the transfer to my ownership knowing damn well i could not afford it so in essance was slapping me in the face with my own domain...you're so full of so many different versions of this i grow tired of even reading it...and with each new one you come up with the more it seems to venture farther from the truth and more towards slandering me....oh and for the 25th time...I AM A WOMAN! your not the only one able to make allaises and such Mathew...If that's one thing i am guilty of is making you think i was indeed male... Men are indeed a gullable gender...XD oh and the reason am calling you by your real name..you have so many nicknames out there that you go by i've lost track on your current one you go by... My real name is Krystal Elizabeth Burns...the name you know of as"Douglas Otis" was my no account father who i have no clue where he went when i was younger and don't care to find out. Oh and please tell them you did not at one point have sexual realtions with a 15 year old...please do..i spoke to "Nuki" on several occasions one of which was just after i got rude with him after trying to be nice to him after 15 mins of BS he was giving me and pissing me off and you IP banned me from my own website. granted that was over a year or so ago..but the point still stands....what you did to me mathew as far as i am concerned is in the past but what you did to my close friend is unforgivable and is the sole reason i loath your very exsitence...if you have changed since the time we met very well i wish you the best of luck with your current BF..but i can not forgive you for what you have done to my freinds online....anywho no sence in beating a dead dog as the phrase goes...now that i am spoken my peace i am done discussing this..i am currently working on learning html coding and am palnning on moving my site to a better server soon anyways...you can keep the .com for all i care mathew i don't need it anymore. .net better suits what i have planed for FE anyways=^.^=



Man, the king of trolls couldn't come up with something this brilliant. I'm torn between congratulating you and putting your contact details on /b/.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Dec 21, 2008)

Alright folks, I'm too lazy to read 100 posts of walls of text mixed with spam mixed with _trollan_ so someone give me the tl;dr version.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I heard something about having sex with fifteen year old boys so I came as fast as I could.



Post of the year right here. XD


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 21, 2008)

I lol'd. 

That is all.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh for goodness sake, give it a rest will you? If you feel he's done something illegal (Which he hasn't) get a fucking lawyer. Don't just come onto FAF and scream "BAWWWWWWWWW!".


----------



## Thatch (Dec 21, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Man, the king of trolls couldn't come up with something this brilliant. I'm torn between congratulating you and putting your contact details on /b/.



I agree with this post, this shit is hilarious.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> Alright folks, I'm too lazy to read 100 posts of walls of text mixed with spam mixed with _trollan_ so someone give me the tl;dr version.


OP went BAWWWWW, we went lulz and troll for OP bawwwwed in the wrong area


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nikolai said:


> Dramatic.
> 
> Live and let live. Grudges and Vengeance gets no one anywhere. It's better to forgive, than to retaliate. You'll find your life to be more peaceful when you do.



You're such a wimp, you know that?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 21, 2008)

<__< Is this still going?...

Bad thread please die now?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> <__< Is this still going?...
> 
> Bad thread please die now?



Why, is it about you?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 21, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh for goodness sake, give it a rest will you? If you feel he's done something illegal (Which he hasn't) get a fucking lawyer. Don't just come onto FAF and scream "BAWWWWWWWWW!".


^this, nicley said.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 21, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Why, is it about you?


No. Im not Vesuro. >_>

But really what is the true motive of this thread? I know it cant be to inform people about "the real you" (You being Matthew/Vesuro) If the Op didnt have a grudge against whoever Vesuro is, she would have let this thread die. 

And the reason that she isnt taken serious is because no one cares about furry drama, its just there for laughs. (Not to mention she loves to make walls of text)


----------



## Aden (Dec 21, 2008)

Is this the kid who posted that commish request for cub art on the forums?

Bahahahahaa


----------



## Thatch (Dec 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No. Im not Vesuro. >_>
> 
> But really what is the true motive of this thread? I know it cant be to inform people about "the real you" (You being Matthew/Vesuro) If the Op didnt have a grudge against whoever Vesuro is, she would have let this thread die.
> 
> And the reason that she isnt taken serious is because no one cares about furry drama, its just there for laughs. (Not to mention she loves to make walls of text)



And you answered your own question. It's lulzworthy, so it didn't die.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 21, 2008)

Pikachuninetails said:


> *TEXT WALL HITS YOU FOR 9999 DAMAGE*



P9T (Can I call you that?), you really should have let this thread die, instead of propping its groaning dying body up against your unparagraphed monster of a post.  At this point I don't even CARE who was in the "wrong", I just think you're a stupid c*nt and an attention whore.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 21, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> ^this, nicley said.



*bows* It's true though, we don't need to hear about it, this thread is purely to besmirch the name of Vesuro, which I doubt anyone takes kindly to. He's actually a nice guy, and not this child raping thief that to OP seems to portray him as :3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 21, 2008)

What's this about raping children?


----------



## Surgat (Dec 21, 2008)

*Do not make posts ranting about specific users.*


----------

